# Duuudeee Sublingual B-complex



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Duuudeeee...this stuff is so freakin fantastic! Thanks to all of the members on here who suggested this. Everything feels so much more real, focused, not to mention just a half hour after I took it, I feel SUPER ENERGETIC!!! woot!! soo happy







plus I finally went to the drugstore with my dad tonight and got all of the other essentials, such as magnesium and vitamin D. Anyone else suggest something more? Here's hoping I find some sort of relief from this nagging, sluggish, I-dont-have-energy-for-anything feeling

GO GET THIS STUFF! 2deepathinker, thank you for your ode to this supplement. It truly inspired me to go and get this stuff when I read your post. Thanks


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

ha ha, so legit. super glad you got some. also go get some good fish oil. i tried straight omega 3 and flaxseed oil and neither one compares to good old fashioned fish oil. big ups to tinyfairypeople for posting about it. totally inspired me to try it out and i have been impressed.


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

b-complex has never worked for me. oh well, gave it a try...


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Infinitevoid said:


> b-complex has never worked for me. oh well, gave it a try...


B Complex didn't work for me in the pill form, but B Complex Sublingual is a different story. Tommygunz pointed out in a post that when it is in pill form, it has to go through your digestive system, and your stomach doesn't recognize it as Vitamin B.

I took the sublingual, and wow...it is soooo amazing! I felt it work right away. I have felt more normal this week than I have in a while. I feel energized also. I feel my mood has improved, and I recognize a part of myself that I missed when I had DP/DR.

I am also feeling more emotions, and sometimes that is uncomfortable, but I prefer that to not feeling anything with the DP/DR!

Thank you Tommygunz, and Insaticiable, I am sooooooo happy for you! I am so glad you felt inspired by my post!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> B Complex didn't work for me in the pill form, but B Complex Sublingual is a different story. Tommygunz pointed out in a post that when it is in pill form, it has to go through your digestive system, and your stomach doesn't recognize it as Vitamin B.
> 
> I took the sublingual, and wow...it is soooo amazing! I felt it work right away. I have felt more normal this week than I have in a while. I feel energized also. I feel my mood has improved, and I recognize a part of myself that I missed when I had DP/DR.
> 
> ...


I'm going to try that and fish oil, even though I don't really know where to find B Complex Sublingual, and to be honest I don't even know what it is


----------



## C.Dillon (May 15, 2010)

I will most definitely try this in the coming days.


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

Yea, I'm guessing you can't just buy this at wal-mart (I've never seen it there)...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I really hope I notice a difference when I take it, because these last days have been so bad and my only hope for now atleast is this supplement (along with fish oil).


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

any drug store or supplement store should carry the sublingual B complex.


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> any drug store or supplement store should carry the sublingual B complex.


what form is good to get ive been taking capsule form of b vitamin, is there like liquid form or something like that


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> ha ha, so legit. super glad you got some. also go get some good fish oil. i tried straight omega 3 and flaxseed oil and neither one compares to good old fashioned fish oil. big ups to tinyfairypeople for posting about it. totally inspired me to try it out and i have been impressed.


Oh, cool. I was under the impression that Omega 3 and Fish Oil were the same. I started taking Omega 3, but didn't notice a difference. I hope to buy some fish oil soon to see how that works.


----------



## Tenken (Dec 28, 2007)

For people who cant find Sublingual B-Complex here's a picture of the stuff i use...


----------



## Brokowski (May 20, 2010)

Will definitely try this some day down the line. Quick question though, is the energy an anxious energy or a pleasant one?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Brokowski said:


> Will definitely try this some day down the line. Quick question though, is the energy an anxious energy or a pleasant one?


I guess that by energy they meant the good old feeling of doing stuff, instead of finding absolutely no joy in anything


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I guess that by energy they meant the good old feeling of doing stuff, instead of finding absolutely no joy in anything


very true. rather than like the jittery rush that you might get from coffee, it's more like motivation and will power that you get from the sublingual B.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I just bought Fish Oil, and I was planning on getting b12 complex as well but, the shop didn't have the liquid version of it.. and now I'm kind of afraid that the pills won't have any effect, then it would be a big waste of money. I've also tried Amazon, and I did find it but it's expensive as hell because of the shipping.

What do you people think, should I get the pills anyways or will it be a big waste as well?


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Brokowski said:


> Will definitely try this some day down the line. Quick question though, is the energy an anxious energy or a pleasant one?


For me a pleasant one. I have had a fear due to my anxiety, not necessarily the DP that I would lose control and go crazy. This was with me 24/7. As soon as I started taking the Sublingual Vitamin B, this fear got better.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I just bought Fish Oil, and I was planning on getting b12 complex as well but, the shop didn't have the liquid version of it.. and now I'm kind of afraid that the pills won't have any effect, then it would be a big waste of money. I've also tried Amazon, and I did find it but it's expensive as hell because of the shipping.
> 
> What do you people think, should I get the pills anyways or will it be a big waste as well?


you should really hold out for the sublingual. the difference will be like night and day between the sublingual and pill form. they really shouldn't even make pill form B vitamins. the industry knows that they don't work.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> you should really hold out for the sublingual. the difference will be like night and day between the sublingual and pill form. they really shouldn't even make pill form B vitamins. the industry knows that they don't work.


Oh, thanks a lot for the reply. It's going to be hard to find it though, I'm not even sure if it exists in my country


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Can you let us know of the exact brand and formulation that is working so well for you?


----------



## Opus131 (Mar 23, 2010)

Tenken said:


> For people who cant find Sublingual B-Complex here's a picture of the stuff i use...


I've been used that for a week. It made me feel a bit better in a general sense, but it didn't do anything to alleviate symptoms.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

rob35235 said:


> Can you let us know of the exact brand and formulation that is working so well for you?


Yes, the brand that I'm using is called Nature's Bounty. My bottle looks exactly like the one Tenken posted.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Opus131 said:


> I've been used that for a week. It made me feel a bit better in a general sense, but it didn't do anything to alleviate symptoms.


You know I hate to have to agree with you, but it's true. The first night I took it, it was like something I've never experienced before. Absolutely spectacular! I felt like I was on ecstasy. Unfortunately, the past 2 days that I've taken it, I have not received the same benefits that I got that first night. It is now questionable why I felt so good on it the first time I took it, but not as well all the subsequent following times. It definitely boosts your energy level, there's no doubt about that, but yes, the DP is still there. Doesnt do much at alleviating the symptoms unfortunately. But people don't get discouraged!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> You know I hate to have to agree with you, but it's true. The first night I took it, it was like something I've never experienced before. Absolutely spectacular! I felt like I was on ecstasy. Unfortunately, the past 2 days that I've taken it, I have not received the same benefits that I got that first night. It is now questionable why I felt so good on it the first time I took it, but not as well all the subsequent following times. It definitely boosts your energy level, there's no doubt about that, but yes, the DP is still there. Doesnt do much at alleviating the symptoms unfortunately. But people don't get discouraged!


I have to admit, I wasn't expecting this









To be honest, I was expecting for some sort of a "miracle", because these last days have been horrible, I feel like a complete zombie and I really needed something


----------



## Opus131 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey, for 8$ it was definitely worth it, and it definitely makes you feel better. I just don't think it addresses DP specifically, not so far anyway.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Opus131 said:


> Hey, for 8$ it was definitely worth it, and it definitely makes you feel better. I just don't think it addresses DP specifically, not so far anyway.


I agree! It has helped my mood, which has helped my DP. It helps my anxiety which lessens the DP. Less anxiety = Less DP.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Opus131 said:


> Hey, for 8$ it was definitely worth it, and it definitely makes you feel better. I just don't think it addresses DP specifically, not so far anyway.


Mine was 50$, it better be worth it


----------



## SnowFlake (Jul 7, 2012)

I am going back on the liquid form. Its a type I've never tried before. I'm kind of excited that it might help despite people having mixed results. wish me luck guys.


----------

